# VR6 12v to VR6 24v SWAP - Making a list on parts needed



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

I just bought a 00 gti vr6. I think the p.o didn't get the chains done and it jumped timing and bent some valves.
I can get a VR6 24v long block with 50k miles for a good price...
The motor is missing some stuff the guy says. I am newer to the VW scene, and don't know them yet to the extent i should. So i need others advice who knows what they are looking at.
MY QUESTION IS!
What is the motor missing? (look @ pictures)
What is needed to go from 12v to 24v? EVERYTHING. 
I am going to reuse my 5spd trans, and just drop it in.
I need to know about sensors, mounts, wiring etc. Just wanna start buying everything so i don't have to wait. I want the car back up and running.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: VR6 12v to VR6 24v SWAP - Making a list on parts needed (Mfoehrkolb)*

I've got OEM motor mounts








OEM 240mm flywheel








PM me if you are interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: VR6 12v to VR6 24v SWAP - Making a list on parts needed (Mfoehrkolb)*

I got the engine wiring harness for that 24v if you keep the management oem. look up my name for the thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: VR6 12v to VR6 24v SWAP - Making a list on parts needed (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_I've got OEM motor mounts








OEM 240mm flywheel








PM me if you are interested http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

--- I can't reuse my old mounts and clutch set up?


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

Also, thanks for offering parts already.
I NEED to know what is missing from this engine to throw it into my 12v gti. 
I am not sure what is interchangable and what i would have to buy.
It's missing the intake manifold...
So the parts i think i need are..
Intake Manifold, Fuel Injectors, Fuel Rail, Throttle Body.
Anyone know what i am able to reuse from my 12v.
WHAT AM I MISSING!


----------



## REVoKED DuB (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Mfoehrkolb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mfoehrkolb* »_Also, thanks for offering parts already.
I NEED to know what is missing from this engine to throw it into my 12v gti. 
I am not sure what is interchangable and what i would have to buy.
It's missing the intake manifold...
So the parts i think i need are..
Intake Manifold, Fuel Injectors, Fuel Rail, Throttle Body.
Anyone know what i am able to reuse from my 12v.
WHAT AM I MISSING! 


alot of the stuff u need is in this fs thread right here.... bought a couple things from him and he's a great seller
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4103417


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

Idk if people aren't reading this correctly or if i worded it horribly.
I need to know specifically what i am going to have to buy.
From my understanding after reading some more on forums.

12v:
Reuse Throttle Body
Reuse Fuel Injectors
Reuse Fuel Rail
24v: PARTS NEEDED + WHAT OTHERS?
Intake Manifold
Engine Wiring Harness
ECU
What else do i need to get in order to get this swap going? Remember, i only need a LIST of items so i can use them for when i buy...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mfoehrkolb)*

Motor mounts are different


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mfoehrkolb)*

Parts you have:
fuel rail (24v)
t-body (12v)
engine mounts (12v)
starter (12v)
flywheel and clutch combo (12v)
t-stat housing (12v) you need to swap it over if you wanna run the o2J
accessory belt (12v)
Parts you need (all 24v)
Intake manifold
engine harness
ecu
coilpacks
rear coolant flange for cyl head
belt tensioner
knock sensors
crank sensor
Downpipe
Intake manifold bolts
fuel injectors
can't tell if you have it already but an FPR too.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed95* »_Parts you have:
fuel rail (24v)
t-body (12v)
engine mounts (12v)
starter (12v)
flywheel and clutch combo (12v)
t-stat housing (12v) you need to swap it over if you wanna run the o2J
accessory belt (12v)
*Parts you need (all 24v)
Intake manifold
engine harness
ecu
coilpacks
rear coolant flange for cyl head
belt tensioner
knock sensors
crank sensor
Downpipe
Intake manifold bolts
fuel injectors
can't tell if you have it already but an FPR too.*




--- What of all that in BOLD do you have for sale?


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mfoehrkolb)*

Definitely have these
Mani
harness
coilpacks
injectors ( but they need o-rings)
rear coolant flange 
May have these
crank sensor
knock sensors
belt tensioner
Accessory bracket ( i forgot to mention ypou need this too) the 12v one is three piece and the 24v is one.


----------



## Mfoehrkolb (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed95* »_Definitely have these
Mani
harness
coilpacks
injectors ( but they need o-rings)
rear coolant flange 
May have these
crank sensor
knock sensors
belt tensioner
Accessory bracket ( i forgot to mention ypou need this too) the 12v one is three piece and the 24v is one.



--- Find out what you have exactly and then PM me a price. Then i will have to search for the other misc. parts i need. I don't want to purchase the long block until i know for sure i can find all the parts.
Everyday i am without a car so don't want to be stuck with a engine and no parts.


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mfoehrkolb)*

well i got the prices for most of the stuff listed in my for sale thread that someone posted above. i'll hit u up tomorrow with everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

